

Hindu units of time - airavat
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hindu_units_of_time

======
subnaught
Fun (but only marginally-related) fact: In Hindi, the words for tomorrow and
yesterday are the same, the meaning is inferred from context. Also, the words
for "day-after-tomorrow" and "day-before-yesterday" are the same!

~~~
ask5
by the way, Hindi has same word for lunch and dinner too.

~~~
praneshp
what's the word? I speak Hindi, but not very proficiently.

------
mellavora
Relevance? Interpretation?

I'm a fan of the Babylonian system myself. Days, hours, minutes, seconds. 360,
12, 60, 60; keep dividing the circle.

And the 5.25 days? Those are holy, outside of normal time. It works.

~~~
vbcr
I guess the relevance come from

"The current Universe was created in Padma kalpa, the last day Kalpa of 50 th
year of Bramha.This is 10.51 billion years ago.This figure is close to modern
estimated 13.78 billion years."

But now the question is was it pure luck that the ancient humans came up with
a number that is close to the current scientific values or is there something
that is lost in time. May be they were advanced than us and we just don't
know. Of course, no evidence = grain of salt.

~~~
sn41
Here's a wild speculation that I wonder has anything behind it. I think some
of these calculations are based on "alignments" of planets (in a straight line
etc.) The origin of the universe would be such an alignment, assuming the big
bang. Does anyone know if there is such an attempted explanation for such
accurate estimates of time in the Indian (and perhaps Mayan and Babylonian)
systems?

